
Googling ‘black baby portraits’ reveals yet another problem with AI - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/google/2017/07/07/googling-black-baby-portraits-reveals-yet-another-problem-with-ai/
======
Fricken
This is white belt level Google Fu, try 'African baby portraits'.

Now you get lots of black baby portraits, but few African ones. Presumably
because they don't have many 'portrait' studios in Africa. So just search just
'African babies', and you get plenty of Black African baby portraits.

